
MyPals – New feel-good Social Network for families, friends and creative talents - mypals
https://www.mypals.me
======
slater
You might try NOT stealing background images from Campo Santo / Firewatch for
the "invite new pals" header/"hero" image...

[https://imgur.com/a/NXON1RL](https://imgur.com/a/NXON1RL)

What will the excuse be?

1) "We outsourced it, and we totally trusted random internet person not to
steal shit!"

2) "We have no idea what copyright is, and will dig our heels in, this is
totally fair game!"

3) "This happens all the time, how do you think Google Image Search can
display these images in the first place, eh???"

~~~
mypals
as already mentioned, you could have just written a friendly message per
e-mail! Of course we removed it right away. We are sorry about the incident.
Won't happen again. Best regards, Your MyPals team

